# Waterproof mortar additive



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Holy crap does this stuff suck to work with. Doing my 1st commercial block building with "dry block" and mortar additive. If I mix it loose enough to be workable I can't keep the blocks up, If I stiffen it to get a good bed it's a MFer to get a good head. Are there any tips?
I'm getting a good education if nothing else.:laughing:


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

I never really notice all that much difference with using dry-block. We use it very often. Only trick I know that may help is to mix the mud a good consistency for your bed joints but keep a small puddle of water at the pack your your mud pans. Take from around the puddle for the head joints.

Might also try letting the mud slake like you would for thinset. After it is tempered up it may give you the consistency you are looking for.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, I did end up with bed mortar in most of the pan and a little head mix at the end of the pan.


----------



## jshuatree (Feb 21, 2010)

NJ Brickie said:


> I never really notice all that much difference with using dry-block. We use it very often. Only trick I know that may help is to mix the mud a good consistency for your bed joints but keep a small puddle of water at the pack your your mud pans. Take from around the puddle for the head joints.
> 
> Might also try letting the mud slake like you would for thinset. After it is tempered up it may give you the consistency you are looking for.


 letting the mud slake?


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

take the set out of it, jshuatree.you have to do that with thin set,and sometime mason cement.
after you have mixed it.let it set for a few mins.then remix for a few more mins before dumping.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Also known as "flash set". This is my theory on what causes it. Certain types of aggregate have a high surface tension and high absorption. Initial mixing breaks the surface tension and then the aggregate quickly sucks more moisture out of the mix causing a flash set. After more mixing, it is saturated and good to go. 

Products like Maximizer that used expanded clay aggregate for example, are notorious for the flash set.


----------

